# Long Distance Bottle Cap Shot Inspired By Ryan Slingshot



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Sailed a bottle cap and used safe ammo to get a hit.*

*



*


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Terrific shooting...what we all aspire to do


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man,that is something Bud! Flatband


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You make it look easy!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*This is a much more difficult shot to track than The Trick / Treat Winchester 73' Washer Shot.*


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

nice shooting there man , i love the way you shoot and without you i dont think i would of stuck with slingshots .


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

pm'd you on the youtube's


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Doing this shot, similar not exactly the same, is how I learned how to wingshoot in the first place. I used a personal pitching machine which shoots out wiffle golf balls instead of baseballs... aimed the thing towards an empty space in the pasture, filled it up and then shot at the wiffle golf balls same as shooting skeet. You can get some pretty productive practice that way, as the machine held close to 100 balls, and automatically fired once every 6 - 10 seconds depending on the settings.
It took me about a month of practice and about 30 pounds of 3/8" steel ammo before I felt confident enough to try and get the Winchester '73 shot on video.
I know it didn't take you nearly as long... which is why you are still the undisputed king of the wingshot!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

It's great, but I don't see how this is more impressive that the ones where you have shot quarters out of the air.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Its all about the distance DH.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, it is ALL pretty amazing to me.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Same here!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Every thing He does is impressive !

Bill.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow


----------

